# OT Overstock Sale



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oriental Trading is having an overstock sale (up to 75% off). They have quite a few Halloween items on sale, everything from crafts to costumes. Free shipping on orders of $49 or more till July 28th with a catalog code. I'm not sure if you can reuse a code but I used: SS12102143


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link to the sale page? I dont see it anywhere on the site.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

i'm sorry Kitty, I had a catalog. Try this link:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...EndecaCategory&tabId=6&N=90000+1237+1604&No=0


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

*[url=*

I just got an email with a "Going Fast Sale."

There's a little bit of everything there.

Here's the specifically Halloween stuff. I may have missed something, like I said there's a LOT of stuff there & you may find something that isn't exactly Halloween specific that you could use. The 2 things that catch my eye are the Minty Maggots & the glitter bones. Even though I'm not a big glitter fan, I could use them for something else & cover the glitter.

Pumpkin Bulls Eye Game

Pumpkin writing journals

Halloween wind ups

Fringe table skirt

Minty Maggots

3-D Tombstone place cards

Design Your Own Pumpkin lanterns

Monster noise putty

JOL table sprinkles

Small personalized Little Monsters banner

Bag of glittery bones


----------

